# My New Outdoor Blog (Shameless Plug)



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I didn't want to clog my fly fishing blog up with the other outdoor pursuits so I started another you can check it out in its infancy www.crossingopenground.blogspot.com
Thanks!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Put the link in your signature line as well.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking photos.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow !!! :shock:

There's some different sides of the man *HighNDry* that I never knew about......nice story's and photo's, thanks for sharing with us !!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks. I'm not always a trouble maker.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice blog page!!!


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I really like your blog. I'm following it as I also have a blog at blogspot.com.


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Robert,

Nothing shameless about your work. Both blogs are excellent.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I just barely started a blog, "Campfire Odysseys" www.campfireodysseys.com but I don't know anything about blogging, haha. I would love any/all feedback and input as to suggestions on setting up this blog. HighNDry your blog is great!


----------

